# FLASH SUM error on DVD



## imbeaujp

Hello all 

I got a Pioneer Elite DV-38A Player (DVD-A 196khz/24bits D/A converter - Progressive scan DVD) that does not work ans only shows "Flash sum" on the display.

I got that problem in the past, but after some times (hours) it was ok. But this time, it does no work for a week and only displays "FLASH SUM".

What this could be ?

Thanks !


JP


----------



## imbeaujp

HELP !


----------



## bobgpsr

imbeaujp said:


> I got a Pioneer Elite DV-38A Player (DVD-A 196khz/24bits D/A converter - Progressive scan DVD) that does not work ans only shows "Flash sum" on the display.
> 
> I got that problem in the past, but after some times (hours) it was ok. But this time, it does no work for a week and only displays "FLASH SUM".
> 
> What this could be ?


Unfortunately it seems that the Flash ROM memory that contains the player's firmware is going bad (has a bad integrated circuit chip). The firmware contents most often have a calculated checksum stored with the code/data in ROM. The player at startup compares the read checksum with what it calculates from reading all the ROM contents. When the read versus calculated sums do not match, then it knows, and is alerting you, that some ROM location is going bad and not to trust the player to operate right.

The only thing to do is to have Pioneer fix the player. Sorry! :sad:


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi Jean-Pierre,
Bob is right unfortunately that is a repair that only can be done by a Pioneer service representative. If its still under warranty this it is worth it but otherwise it may be a bit costly to do.
Contact Pioneer first to see what they say.


----------



## Mike P.

I read that if you unplug the player it may reset itself. You could give that a try.


----------



## Guest

I am experiencing the "Flash Sum" error code on our DVD player now. Unfortunately I have a Netflix DVD stuck in the player and the drawer won't open. It is so frustrating. It has given us NO trouble until I went to retrieve the DVD that is in it now.


----------



## DG3NGP

Mike P. said:


> I read that if you unplug the player it may reset itself. You could give that a try.


It says in the manual to reset it, you must unplug the DVD player, plug it back in the receptacle, press and hold the STOP button as you press and hold the STANDBY/ON button for 5 seconds. See what happens!


----------

